# granitsteine als Bodenbelag



## Zebragras (16. Jan. 2014)

Hallo.
Wir wollen gern in unserem schwimmteich am boden 30x60x2cm
Granit platten verlegen. Die wände bauen wir mit holz.
Immer wieder lese ich dass granit optimal ist im teichbau.
Auch gibt es firmen die komplette Wände des schwimmbereichs dami
Verkleiden. 
Aber auch habe ich gelesen dass diverse steinsorten gerne phosphat
Abgeben und die teiche dann riesen Probleme machen.
Scheinbar ebenso granit. Wohl eher der billige? ?? Oder worauf kommt das an?
Soll man es testen lassen vorher oder wird das schon passen??? 

Ich freue mich sehr auf eure Antworten. 
Glg


----------



## eveau (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Ich habe leider noch keine Ahnung, da ich erst im Sommer mit dem Bau beginne, aber wir haben immer wieder Kies empfohlen bekommen...


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Echter Granit ist ein Tiefengestein aus erkalteter Magma. In diesem dürfte Phosphat maximal in fest eingebundener Form vorliefen. Weiß jetzt nicht wie die möglichen Kristalle genant werden.

Was es dann noch gibt, sind Ablagerungsgesteine, welche dem Druck in geringerer Tiefe und der Hitze des Erdkern ausgesetzt wuden. Mamor ist sowas. Kalkstein, Sandsteine, viele Schotter und ganze Höhenzüge können aus sowas bestehen. Da kann natürlich auch Phosphat drine sein, welches ausgewaschen werden könnte. 
Was mich jetzt Intressieren würde ist, wie man sowas messen kann.

Ich hätte keine Bedenken jetzt einen SSY oder ein anderes Tiefengestein einzusetzen.


----------



## Zebragras (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Es ist "leider" granit aus china. Vom ho******....
Angeblich kann man eine oribe wo hin schicken und da wird
Das dann angeschaut. 
Ich will mir halt mit dem Bodenplatten nicht die Wasserqualität kaputt
Machen. 
Glg


----------



## karsten. (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Hallo

mit Granit , woher auch immer , bist Du wassertechnisch auf der "sicheren Seite"  .

wie mit den meisten Steinen von vor unserer Zeit.   ..... 

dh. nicht , dass Deinem Steinen nicht lange Bärte wachsen können  
die Oberfläche , Belichtung und Strömung spielen bei der Ausbildung von Biofilm und Algenclustern eine wichtige Rolle ... wenn genug Phoshat und Nitrat zu Verfügung steht.

das muss man wissen und dann ruhig damit umgehen .

schönes WE












wichtig ist auch , ob die Kinder im Steinbruch sich die Hände gewaschen haben ...........


----------



## laolamia (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*



karsten. schrieb:


> wichtig ist auch , ob die Kinder im Steinbruch sich die Hände gewaschen haben ...........



vieleicht hatten sie handschuhe an...die kinder in indien genaeht haben .....

gruss lao der sich immer fuer karstens beitraege begeistert


----------



## troll20 (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Moin Zebragras,

mit Granit bist du schon auf der sicheren Seite, aber bevorzuge bitte deutsche Steine.
mit Phosphatausschwemmungen mußt du am wenigsten rechnen, da diese kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden sind.
Viel schlimmer sind Zusätze bei Sägen von Platten bzw Transportschutz gegen Seewasser.
Da sich diese Chemie definitiv ganz gut in deinem Teich verteilt.
Bei einem deutschen Stein wirst du da keine unnötigen Überraschungen erleben.
Lieber ein paar €uronen mehr dafür aber ein ruhiges gewissen.

LG René
PS und Kinder sitzen in Deutschland wenn dann verbotenerweise zum Spielen im Steinbruch.


----------



## Zebragras (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Deutscher granit ist unleistbar.  Kostet das dreifache.
Ich weiss... es ist schlimm und nicht okay... ein streitthema...
:-*
Wenn dann kanns nur der billigere werden.
Glg


----------



## Heidelberger (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Guten Abend,
warum nicht einfach Mörtel/Beton evtl mit Armierung auf Trasszementbasis -evtl. auch (türkis?) eingefärbt - bin überzeugt, dass man die Granitoptik selbst bei klarem Wasser relativ bald eh nicht/kaum mehr erkennen kann- Stichwort "Biofilm"..., Auf Boden reicht eine Schicht von vielleicht 3 cm -Last von oben ist unter Wasser sowieso ziemlich gering- kann auch schön glatt abgezogen werden und ist dann reinigungsfreundlich.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Zebragras (17. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Weil wir damit null erfahrung haben.
will da nicht beginnen herumzuexperimentieren...:?


----------



## Heidelberger (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

das ist aber wirklich kein Hexenwerk -meine ersten Estriche/Fundamente hatte sogar statische Funktion und mussten richtig was halten-und ich hatte auch null Erfahrung -und die halten noch nach teilweise 20 Jahren(hab mich halt n bissl eingelesen und nachgefragt -hier im Forum gibts auch Einiges dazu-im Teich hab ich es auch noch nicht gemacht). Im Teich ist das aber ja total "harmlos" -Statik uninteressant: Vlies drunter (muss keine teure Verbundmatte sein), Mischung Sand/Zement (sicherheitshalber Trasszement -normaler Portlandzement soll aber auch gehen) 4:1 -nicht zu feucht anmischen (erdfeucht oder vielleicht n Tick mehr) -gut verdichten, mit Glättkelle abziehen- fertig- ich würde gar keine Bewehrung nehmen (ich finde es riskant Estrichtmatten über einer abdichtenden Folie zu verbauen, auch wenn es teilweise gemacht wird, wenn es dann doch mal "arbeitet" kann so ein spitzer Draht doch mal durch gehen und da nützt dann auch kein Vlies). Natürlich kanns dann eher Risse geben, aber macht ja nix -manche nehmen zusätzlich Kunsstofffasern statt Eisenbewehrung.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## BerndD (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*



Zebragras schrieb:


> Es ist "leider" granit aus china. Vom ho******....
> Angeblich kann man eine oribe wo hin schicken und da wird
> Das dann angeschaut.
> Ich will mir halt mit dem Bodenplatten nicht die Wasserqualität kaputt
> ...



Granit aus China ist Basalt. Dieser Basalt läßt sich so fein Schleifen, das  er wie Granit aussieht.
Also kein Granit in dem Sinne.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*



BerndD schrieb:


> Granit aus China ist Basalt. Dieser Basalt läßt sich so fein Schleifen, das  er wie Granit aussieht.
> Also kein Granit in dem Sinne.


Woher hast du diese Weißheit? Nachbar?

Ich habe mal vor vielen,vielen Jahren eine Steinmetzlehre gemacht. Das Granit aus China immer Basalt ist erscheint mir verwunderlich. Wenn es Basalt ist, dann ist es grau/schwarz und natürlich lässt sich Basalt auch polieren. 

Viele Natursteine kommen auch aus Indien und da weiß ich mit Sicherheit das es auch viele Granit sind. Wenn ich nach Natursteinen aus China im Netz suche... oh Wunder, ich finde zumeist helle Granite und sogar Marmor.....Basalt ist mir so schnell nicht unter gekommen, wenn ich tief genug buddele finde ich den bestimmt aber auch irgendwo.


Basalt ist wie Granit ein Tiefengestein. 
Ich meine der Unterschied bestehen überwiegend darin das Basalt aus Plagioklas und dunklen Mineralen besteht. Basaltlava ist auf Grund des geringeren Quarzgehalt sehr beweglich. Somit entsteht Basalt feinkristalien durch schnelle Abkühlung bei Vulkanischen Aktivitäten. Granit ist langsamer abgekühlt und hatte somit mehr Zeit große Kristalle zu bilden. Granit hat einen höheren Anteil an Feldspart. Der Quarzgehalt bei Graniten liegt  mindestens über 20%. Granit entstand in der erkalteten Erdkruste und ist durch Plattenverscheibung an die Oberfläche gekommen..... Natürlich gibt es jede menge Mischformen und dann noch Gneise, Gabros und anders genannte Tiefengesteine. 

Weiterhin hat sich wohl jeder Steinbruchbesitzer in früherer Zeit einen eigen Namen für seinen Stein ausgedacht. Farblich gleiche Steine nach einigen Jahren erneut zu kaufen ist  zum Teil mehr als als Glücksache. Auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Schichten und Abbaubereiche verändern sich selbst die Steine aus manch einem Steinbruch. Also zu der Granitküchenplatte nach 10 Jahren noch die passende Platte für Wandabdeckung oder Küchenerweiterung zu kaufen kann schwer bis unmöglich werden, wenn man nicht mit leichten Farbänderungen leben will.

Das China nur Basalt exportiert sehe ich als absolut falsch an. Lasse mir aber wie immer, gerne das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## Limnos (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Hi 

Ich finde diese Debatte überängstlich. Unser Wasser läuft durch alle möglichen Gesteinsschichten, oder durch Sande, Tone und Lehme, die ein Mix aus hunderten von Gesteinsarten sind. Das nimmt natürlich alle möglichen Stoffe auf: wir nennen es dann Mineralwasser. Aber hat schon jemand davon gehört, dass irgendwo aus Gesteinen oder Erdschichten giftiges oder schädliches Wasser rauskommt? Es sei denn, der Mensch hätte den Boden durch seine Technik vergiftet. Ich habe Steine aller Art im Aquarium gehabt, ohne dass ich jemals einen Nachteil davon hätte wahrnehmen können. Die Löslichkeit von Steinen ist so gering, dass niemals toxische Konzentrationen an das Wasser abgegeben werden. (Ausnahme Kalkgestein in CO2 haltigem Wasser, aber das ist dann hart aber nicht giftig. Solche, die besser löslich wären, wie z.B. Salzgesteine, existieren nur an weitgehend wasserfreien Stellen (Salzstöcke), sonst wären sie schon längst vom Wasser ausgelaugt worden. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*



BerndD schrieb:


> Granit aus China ist Basalt. Dieser Basalt läßt sich so fein Schleifen, das  er wie Granit aussieht.
> Also kein Granit in dem Sinne.



Ich habe zwar schon von vergleichen chinesischer Granit ist wie deutscher Sandstein gehört, aber hierbei komm ich nicht mit.
Der Vergleich bezog sich aber auf eine wirkliche schlechte Ader, welche sehr porös und mit sehr viel Eisen durchzogen war.
Was das Schleifen und Polieren angeht, das lässt sich ja mit fast allem Gestein machen, nur die Struktur und die Materialeigenschaft ändern sich beim Schleifen und Polieren nicht.

LG René


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es sei denn, der Mensch hätte den Boden durch seine Technik vergiftet.



Den Boden in dem Fall weniger, sondern mehr den Stein (obwohl der Mensch dem Boden schon mehr als genug Mist zumutet). Das geht derzeit bei Steinen aus Indien soweit, das sich die Steine erst zu einem Binden mit Mörtel / Kleber einlassen wenn die Schneidöle in einem Säurebad entfernt wurden. Selbst das Abflammen der sägerauen Seite brachte kaum Besserung.
Nur sah der Stein leider nach der Säurebehandlung entsprechend aus 

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Schleifenm kann man alle Steine. Polierfähig sind aber lange nicht alle Steine.


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*



troll20 schrieb:


> Was das Schleifen und Polieren angeht, das lässt sich ja mit *fast* allem Gestein machen





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schleifenm kann man alle Steine. Polierfähig sind aber lange nicht alle Steine.



Hab ich was anderes geschrieben???


----------



## Limnos (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Hi

Ich war nicht von technisch behandelten Steinen ausgegangen, weil ich nie darauf gekommen wäre, dass man *im* Teich oder um den Teich herum geschliffene Steine verwendet. Das wäre mir schon wegen der Rutschgefahr bedenklich.

MfG.
Wolfgang.


----------



## Zebragras (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Wir hätten ganz normale 80x80 Granitplatten genommen die man auch auf die Terrasse legen kann.
Die wären an der Oberfläche "geflammt" also so rauh...


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*



Zebragras schrieb:


> Wir hätten ganz normale 80x80 Granitplatten genommen die man auch auf die Terrasse legen kann.
> Die wären an der Oberfläche "geflammt" also so rauh...



Höhrt sich doch gut an.


----------



## Zebragras (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Kostet aber ordentlich und die gewissheit ob man nicht doch viel phosphat einbringt hat man nicht...
somit lassen wir es und suchen uns noch eine passende folie. Tendieren zu smaragdgrün.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Hallo zebragras,
mit dem Phosphateintrag mach' Dir mal keine Sorgen. Wenn irgend welche Steine wenig Neigung zur Auflösung und Freisetzung von Nährstoffen haben, dann ist der Granit mit vorne dran .
Weit interessanter ist das Thema, was mit dem Teich über die Jahre passiert. Der Wind wird ordentlich Nährstoffe und Sedimente eintragen, davon werden wieder Organismen profitieren.
Die Frage wäre für mich eher, ob ich einen solchen Teich regelmäßig putzen will , oder einen "Belag" auf den sauteuren Steinen toleriere... :?.
Das Thema der Herkunft wurde auch schon angeschnitten, und ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ich würde ich mir durchaus asiatische Steine leisten, wenn sie mir gefallen. Ich würde sie dann so behandeln, als hätte ich inländische zu einem unbezahlbaren Preis gekauft/bekommen - also das Material bzw. die dahinter steckende Arbeit achten, unabhängig ihres Preises.


----------



## Zebragras (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Hi.
wir haben es mitkden bodenplatten nun verworfen.
kleben sie nur am gemauerten beckenrand oben drauf. 
Dazu auch ne frage:
Womit klebt man granitplatten auf pvc und ist das frostsicher?
hab das schon oft auf bildern gesehen. Aber friert da nix auf? Liegen ja nur 30cm unter dem wasserspiegel...

glg


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*



Zebragras schrieb:


> .......
> Womit klebt man granitplatten auf pvc .......... frostsicher.........




gibtsnix !


----------



## Zebragras (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*

Und wie machen die galabauer das dann??
Alternativ gefällt uns holz als abdeckung.
Aber da haben wir keinen Plan wie wor das befestigen können?  :?


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*



Zebragras schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Womit klebt man granitplatten auf pvc und ist das frostsicher?
> Liegen ja nur 30cm unter dem wasserspiegel...
> ...





karsten. schrieb:


> gibtsnix !



Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen.
Es gibt genügend Leute hier im Forum welche ihr Teichvlies auf die Folie geklebt haben und dann vermörtelt haben. In den Mörtel kann man dann doch die Natursteine Betten.
Alternativ kann man auch eine Verbindung mit Epox schaffen, wenn man diesen besandet und anschließen den Naturstein auf gemörtelt. Oder man klebt gleich wie im Schimmbadbereich mit Epoxklebern.
Wenn du die Steine von einem Steinmetz zuschneidet lässt dann kann er dir auch ein U bauen wo die Seiten nach unten zeigen und über deine Mauer gestülpt werden.
Galabauer benutzen hier gern Karosseriekleber aus dem KFZ bereich um die U- Teile an die Platte zu kleben. Mit Inotek oder Adesal Natursteinklebern geht das genauso gut.
Ach so und meine gemörtelte Treppe hält schon seit gut 8 Jahren und diese liegt direkt im Frostbereich, sprich von +20cm bis runter auf -80 cm ohne Probleme. Genauso wie der mit Naturstein gemauerte kleine Wasserlauf zwischen Pflanzfilter und Teich. dieser Bereich liegt ca. bei -2cm unter Wasser bis - 30cm

LG René


----------



## Zebragras (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: granitsteine als Bodenbelag*



sehr gut dank 

werde mich noch schlau machen womit wir das am besten kleben. Glg


----------

